# ich will ne mysql auf windows rechner mit Netbeans



## gast (4. Feb 2007)

wie installiert man eine mySql datenbank am besten mit Netbeans?


----------



## Tobias (4. Feb 2007)

"mit Netbeans" kannst du eine MySQL-DB gar nicht installieren... 

Aber du kannst dir den MySQL-Server von MySQL.com herunterladen (da gibt es auch Binaries für Windows) und ergänzend den MySQL-JDBC-Treiber (gibt es auch auf MySQL.com) in den CLASSPATH deines Programmes legen. Dann klappt es auch mit Netbeans...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2007)

aso hab schon alles runtergeladen THX


----------

